# Old Blue Eyes Channel



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sirius Satellite Radio, together with the family of Frank Sinatra, will debut its new
channel dedicated to the music and spirit of Old Blue Eyes himself tomorrow at 3
p.m. ET. The Siriusly Sinatra channel will premiere with a special performance of
Sinatra's, recorded in 1966 at the Sands Hotel in Las Vegas. The channel will air
exclusively on Sirius channel 75. - _SkyReport_


----------



## mjcatc (Oct 15, 2006)

I wish it played more Sinatra. I can't tell you how many times I've tuned in and The Chairman isn't playing. The damned Elvis channel never plays anyone but him. Frank is 1,000 times better than Elvis.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Funny if the merger goes through XM will get a Sinatra named channel back. Frank's place is now "High Standards"


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

the merger is not going to go through how many times are we going to talk about this 


Frank rules


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mjcatc said:


> I wish it played more Sinatra. I can't tell you how many times I've tuned in and The Chairman isn't playing. The damned Elvis channel never plays anyone but him. Frank is 1,000 times better than Elvis.


I preferred it before they renamed it.

I much prefer Mel Torme and Tony Bennett.

With the Elvis channel, you know what to expect. I like some of the insights offered as well as the renditions that aren't mainstream.


----------



## mjcatc (Oct 15, 2006)

harsh said:


> I preferred it before they renamed it.
> 
> I much prefer Mel Torme and Tony Bennett.
> 
> With the Elvis channel, you know what to expect. I like some of the insights offered as well as the renditions that aren't mainstream.


I'm OK with Mel Torme and Tony Bennet. I even like the fact that Dean Martin, Etta James, etc are on the channel. That being said if the name of the channel is "Seriously Sinatra" shouldn't that be who's being played on it?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> That being said if the name of the channel is "Seriously Sinatra" shouldn't that be who's being played on it?


Yes, but not 24/7. XMs Franks Place was the same way, same with Hanks Place and Willies Place. Sinatra is the most associated with standards, XM had the rights to use his name, now Sirius does. It's just a marketing gimmick more or less. One artist/band channels are pretty lame IMO and are a waste.


----------

